# Normal Behavior??



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

These two red zebras I have, have been acting wierd lately. They've been pacing back and forth, up and down the sides of the aquarium in the back. I dunno why. Is this normal behavior? I haven't seen them do this before. I remember a few months ago, the female was holding, but there were no fry. Is this some kind of pre-mating ritual?

Here's a vid:
YouTube - ‪VIDEO0004.3gp‬‏


----------

